# Blush. hot spot? graphic photos



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all, sorry I haven't been around for a few weeks, too much going on right now to keep up with everything...

Blush had a wet spot on her neck last night & it was red & bumpy this morning. I clipped it short to get a better look & thought it may be a hot spot. it was quarter sized at 9 this morning, but is now the size of an orange & she has bumps and sores all over her chest and throat. it is swollen and hard, the poor girl won't even lay her head down.

she has a vet appointment tomorrow. any ideas what it is?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh god, poor girl! I have no idea what it is, but I hope it goes away fast!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like a hot spot to me. Medicated gold bond powder or old fashioned brown Listerene ASAP. Poor pup. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor thing! I have no idea, but I'm not too experienced with hot spots and such. Keep us posted on what the vet says! Sending good thoughts her way for a quick recovery...whatever it is.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

In the 2nd pic, is it really swollen like a big knot on her neck or is it just a weird angle and illusion from the fur being trimmed???

It looks sorta like a hot spot to me, seems to have spread quickly like a hot spot, but if its big and swollen like it looks, that's not normal hot spot behavior atleast in my experience with them.

Poor Blush... is it oozey or dry?? Definitely Gold Bond it to give her a little relief if it's itchy overnight until the vet appointment tomorrow.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

it's very swollen & rock hard. the poor girl is resting her chin on her food bowl, can't even lay her head down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like a hot spot that is infected. I would use the gold listerine on it to dry it out and a light dusting of gold bond until you can get her to the vet tomorrow. She will need antibiotics for sure. The bumps could be from scratching or trimming it. But I would take her into the vet for sure. Those things do spread like wildfire. I would also trim alittle more hair around it just to make sure you have gotten all the sores exposed to the air.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> it's very swollen & rock hard. the poor girl is resting her chin on her food bowl, can't even lay her head down.



Oh my gosh poor baby.... I'm glad you have a vet appointment for her tomorrow, hope the vet can give her some quick relief!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely a vet visit is required, that may have started as a hot spot but it looks much too swollen and irritated to be just that now. I hope the vet can get her healing quickly.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never seen a hot spot swell like that, but I'm limited to my guy's hot spots.

A couple of years ago I suddenly noticed big lumps on both Annabel and Conner under their chins one night. Vet thought it could be cancer and they were put in surgery the next day. Turned out to be some kind of quill that got stuck in their skin. The body trying to fight off the foreign invader is what made it swell up. So it's also possible something like that happened, and then it itched so she was scratching it.

It looks miserable, I hope the vet is able to fix her up quickly.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My guess is a staph infection. Staph is normally on the skin, but an opening in the skin can let it go wild. antibiotics and time shoud take care of it.

The hot spots I've always seen were wet before treatment.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh the poor thing. She must be miserable. I'd definitely go with the listerine and gold bond powder for tonight. I hope the vet is able to get it cleared up soon.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Aww poor girl. Good luck at the vet tomorrow. I hope it clears up and she is back to herself soon


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Blush. Hope the vet can give her something to make her comfortable.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor girl! Hope she's on the mend soon.  It sure doesn't look comfortable. Please keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot of dogs I get in the South who have been either outside or just have allergies get those on their necks, especially if they get damp and wear a collar a lot. A callous builds... it may be infected at this point. I generally give the dog cephalexin and keep it bone dry with very good, fast results. Every time my dogs swim or get wet, they get blow dried.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Katie has developed a hot spot in the past from a bee sting - perhaps it is a swelling to some sort of insect bite - might be worth giving her some benadryl in case the swelling is related to some sort of bite and subsequent allergic reaction. 
Other than the bump, looks like a classic hot spot to me. I often describe them as looking like "road rash" - so awful and sore looking.
Definitely try some benadryl - will also help to keep her sedate as she is likely quite stressed with the pain.
I really hope she feels better soon - that is such an awful spot and so sensitive.
Poor baby - let us know how your vet visit goes.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks everyone! it is much worse today. her appointment isn't until 3, poor thing is miserable. 

It must have started as a bite or allergic reaction. she never wears a collar & is always blown out after swimming/baths. 

I'll let you know what we find out. she is such a hard one to treat, due to her many allergies & issues. hopefully she doesn't react more to what is prescribed...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor Blush. I hope the vet helps you feel better soon!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

How did Blush make out at the vet? Is she doing any better today?
I really hope so! Your poor girl ...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in on Blush..


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Poor girl! Hoping that the vet was able to do something to help her. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my, I just saw this..I hope Blush is doing better and you found out what caused that. Poor baby.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How is Blush doing today? Getting alittle worried about her since there has been no update.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How did the vet visit go? Hope Miss Blush has gotten some relief from that nasty owwie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh, concerning there is no update. Praying that she's ok.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Did anyone ever hear anything?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was wondering too.


----------

